# [SOLVED] forcedeth in menuconfig Kernel 2.6.35 aktivieren

## nexus_seven

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein ION Mainboard in einem meiner Rechner benötige für den Netzwerkcontroller den Treiber "forcedeth". Leider konnte ich bisher nichts finden wie ich diesen mit menuconfig im Kernel  linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12 für i686 aktivieren kann. Alles was ich bisher finde konnte bezieht sich auf ältere Kernel und stimmt somit nicht mit meinem menuconfig überein.

Kann mir bitte helfen den Treiber zu aktivieren?

MfG nexus_sevenLast edited by nexus_seven on Sun Dec 12, 2010 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und guten Abend

Dieser Treiber sollte im "make menuconfig" hier zu finden sein 

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

[*] Network device support  --->

[*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 

[*]   EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

<M>   nForce Ethernet support
```

BTW

Ansonsten kannst du auch die Suche unter "make menuconfig" nutzen, diese findest du indem ein "/" Slash eingegeben wird. Mit dem Suchwort forcedeth erhältst du dann etwa diese Ausgabe 

```
  │ Symbol: FORCEDETH [=m]                                                                                          

  │ Type  : tristate                                                            

  │ Prompt: nForce Ethernet support                               

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:1463                 

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && NET_ETHERNET [=y] && NET_PCI [=y] && PCI [=y]             

  │   Location:         

  │     -> Device Drivers                  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])  

  │         -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) (NET_ETHERNET [=y])
```

 ;)

----------

## nexus_seven

...aber ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich den Kernel gestern (oder besser gesagt heute früh) kurz vorm Einschlafen bereits mit allen NIC Treibern installiert hab und ich war felsengest davon überzeigt, den schon getestet zu haben. Hab eben festgestellt, dass ich das nicht getan hab. Aber jetzt funktioniert das Ganze. Wenigstens hab ich die Suchfunktionion dazugelernt und hoffe der Thread hilft anderen.

Ich danke Dir trotzdem Jodesf.95

Schönen Abend noch!

----------

